
Woman sues Tokyo medical schools over discrimination - Ultramanoid
https://japantoday.com/category/national/woman-sues-tokyo-medical-schools-over-discrimination
======
Ultramanoid
For context : _Last year it emerged that medical universities had routinely
altered the admissions test scores of applicants to keep some of them out,
including scores of women._

